# Great Japanese water stones at a good price!!



## JuanGatico (May 31, 2012)

This is a smart purchase.


----------



## garyprott (Aug 12, 2010)

I can only add that Sharpening Supplies is a great place to buy from. Wonderful customer service.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

http://www.sharpeningsupplies.com/

Sharp tools are the best tools, thanks for sharing a valuable
resource.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

Nice find, good review. I may have to try this.


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

Nice!

I'd like to try water stones some day.


----------



## CypressAndPine (Jun 14, 2013)

I was using the sandpaper method, I finally realized it is cheaper and better in the long run to just buy the stones. I'm glad I did.


----------

